
Outraged by the election? It could be because you moralize rationality - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/11/outraged-by-the-election-it-could-be-because-you-moralize-rationality/
======
rdlecler1
You argue from first principles, not to first principles: normative judgements
tell you what you ought to do, rationality tells you how to do it. If you hold
different first principles you're going to argue right past each other.

------
SpikeDad
Because if you're irrational then there's nothing to stop you from being
immoral. Most of morality is a rational decision to respect others.

